# [SOLVED] Carpet for Concrete (Garage)



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What would be the best type of welcome mat/ entrance rug not to make all the debris from my concrete garage come into my home when I walk onto the ceramic side? I want to put a small carpet on the concrete side.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Carpet for Concrete (Garage)*

Amazon.com: coconut fiber doormat


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Carpet for Concrete (Garage)*

Perfect. Purchase made. Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem.


----------

